# LMU - comparable to UCLA for screenwriting?



## BuddernScotch (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi everyone.

My main question is in the title, specifically, is the collaboration and internship opportunities / acceptance rates at competitive shows/studios comparable to a more renowned school like UCLA? Or even AFI? 

I have had interviews with these three schools and LMU has already given me their decision, the rest have not, but the deadline to accept LMU is pretty dang close. And they offered a lil help in the financial dept. Along with the fact that they don't request 20k from international students like I remember UCLA or AFI did. My search and internet abilities are limited recently, travelling in China where most sites are blocked :'( - EXCEPT THIS SITE SO I'VE BEEN HERE BASICALLY 24.7!
So help would be greatly appreciated.

LMU writing for the screen only has 1 course in 1st year that collabs with producing students then after that it seems like we are just cloistered off in an abbey somewhere writing and rewriting. Which seemed great to me at first but now through more reading I'm not sure that's ideal. And internship chances... ahk... just not sure if a school like LMU would look the same on paper as AFI or UCLA. These were all barely concerns when I applied but again now that filmschool is real my head is exploding with questions.

Any current LMU writing for the screen students still lingering? Or alumns?


----------



## popsicles (Mar 14, 2019)

Would be very interested if anyone could comment on collab between screenwriting and producing students too (accepted/considering Production MFA for Fall '19)... I will say it looked like the screenwriting department is more upfront about the internship opportunities/program than the production department. LMU's early commitment deadline is just really stressing me out, lol.


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

From what I found out through asking questions in the interview, it seems like LMU is very active in helping their students acquire internships within the film industry in LA, and that includes internships of a variety of different positions is what they told me. Also the third year there is completely devoted to having their students transition to industry, not just writing, as well as a pitch fest to producers/agents like AFI does. And I asked if there was opportunities to take film production classes for screenwriting students and they said there was. So this is what I know based off what the interviewers told me. Plus the school is very cheap compared to others so that's a plus too, and still in LA, but not central LA so congestion/living conditions aren't as shit. Beautiful campus by the beach too. So the school does have it's pro's, but I understand some of your concerns. It's up to you if you think it sounds like the right school for you in the end.  ?

What's the commitment deadline?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 14, 2019)

Deadline is 20th. I wanted LMU as soon as they dangled that lil bit o green in front of me. Just worried if I took the filmschool risk but should've plunged deeper (in terms of holding out for UCLA or AFI). Thank you guys! I know 3rd yr they help but the course requirements just looked a little bare is all.

I'm 90% sure now!

Any more insights would still be appreciated though!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

This is a tough one. I do think you’ll at least know where else you’re accepted before the deadline, and if you need an extra week or so you can ask. It’s not unheard of to have it extended and if you’re out of the country you can always say you’re trying to schedule a visit (even if that’s not in the stars to buy a week). 

The 3rd year being business sounds great, but also gives me pause- few reasons, I’m not straight out of undergrad so the quicker I get working the better, but also because, while it may be a little cheaper it’s not much cheaper (scholarships aside as you don’t know what the other schools are offering) and the 3rd year will add to costs. But honestly it sounds like a great school. I didn’t know anything about it 3 years ago and it seems like I hear more and more here and there which is a good sign. I think the business stuff is great and can be so helpful and most arts programs severely lack in that aspect so if you have the time and the scholarship it doesn’t sound bad- 
Long and short, wait and hear what the other schools have to say and offer. If one of them entices you away you’ll know. If not LMU sounds like a great school that really wants you. 

Follow your gut and you won’t go wrong.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> This is a tough one. I do think you’ll at least know where else you’re accepted before the deadline, and if you need an extra week or so you can ask. It’s not unheard of to have it extended and if you’re out of the country you can always say you’re trying to schedule a visit (even if that’s not in the stars to buy a week).
> 
> The 3rd year being business sounds great, but also gives me pause- few reasons, I’m not straight out of undergrad so the quicker I get working the better, but also because, while it may be a little cheaper it’s not much cheaper (scholarships aside as you don’t know what the other schools are offering) and the 3rd year will add to costs. But honestly it sounds like a great school. I didn’t know anything about it 3 years ago and it seems like I hear more and more here and there which is a good sign. I think the business stuff is great and can be so helpful and most arts programs severely lack in that aspect so if you have the time and the scholarship it doesn’t sound bad-
> Long and short, wait and hear what the other schools have to say and offer. If one of them entices you away you’ll know. If not LMU sounds like a great school that really wants you.
> ...



Those are valid points. But LMU may automatically give a similar amount every year depending on performance, on top of scholarships you apply for. Not sure if that's the case with other schools. 

If only munny weren't a thing...


----------



## StarChild (Mar 15, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Those are valid points. But LMU may automatically give a similar amount every year depending on performance, on top of scholarships you apply for. Not sure if that's the case with other schools.
> 
> If only munny weren't a thing...



Oh yes! Whatever scholarship you have I’m sure you’ll keep all 3 years!  I just meant you don’t know if anywhere else is giving you a scholarship yet. 

Good luck!


----------



## popsicles (Mar 15, 2019)

Just a thought but I would definitely ask for an extension for commitment. I just got an email offering one. Especially you if  say you need more time to research funding etc.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

popsicles said:


> Just a thought but I would definitely ask for an extension for commitment. I just got an email offering one. Especially you if  say you need more time to research funding etc.


I asked and I received! I have a few more days.


----------



## Megha Mittal (Mar 9, 2020)

@BuddernScotch : What did you end up deciding?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

Megha Mittal said:


> @BuddernScotch : What did you end up deciding?


She's at UCLA


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2020)

Chris W said:


> She's at UCLA


Yes! And was extremely busy before the classes decided to transfer to online only D: 

Sorry for not answering earlier @Megha Mittal ! From what I've heard, by the way, UCLA is "generally better regarded in the industry" than LMU. But these things are often personal opinion. LMU has its own amazing-ness to offer, plus their 3-year-degree, I think, reeeaaally would help. No other MFA Screenwriting on its level does this, and so far my first year at UCLA is almost over yet it feels I've barely begun! 

Good luck in all your endeavours


----------

